# Sweet king pigeons make great pets



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-
I'm a volunteer at the city shelter in San Francisco and we get lots of king pigeons in. I've been fostering them while I find good homes and, if you're in the Bay Area, I would really appreciate your help in spreading the word. (I'd prefer not to ship but I will drive them in the area.) I've placed 8 so far but currently have another 8 and that's as many as I can house. Yet- they'll be more in this week. 8 ( They are VERY sweet, calm and full of personality. Right now I've got a bonded pair (Big Man and Amber), a really funny young and confident bird I call Baby (picture below), as well as 3 lovely, dignifed cocks- Louie, Sanchez and Dancer. They are tame and can live in your home, loft or aviary. Even if you can't adopt, let me know if you can foster a king or two. Thank You!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are they all coming from?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was wondering too where they possibly come from.
I have five kings and I can't agree more, they have great personalities.

Reti


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

My understanding is that they're sold in Chinatown and at Farmers' Markets for food (squab). Some people buy them and set them free but, having grown up in a box, never really fledged and never learned any survival skills, they end up dead or, the lucky ones (!) are brought to an animal shelter.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Reti said:


> I was wondering too where they possibly come from.
> I have five kings and I can't agree more, they have great personalities.
> 
> Reti


Are they very different in their character to other pigeons, Reti? I get an impreesion of them as being gentle giants (like our woodpigeons' personalities). 

I have only ever seen one, who wandered away from someplace and ended up at my local bird hospital. I could hardly believe he was a pigeon when I first saw him .. and he was so friendly.

John


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

As the folks on this board who have been inflicted with my gushing posts about Sophie will attest, Kings are the sweetest pigeons there are. They are also the most michevious, naughtiest, troublesome and generally wicked. (OK, I was kidding about all of that) Sophie has SO much personality, and she is truly the sweetest pigeon, I couldn't imagine her being anymore perfect. I am going to post an update with photos, but she is now spending her days sitting at my desk in a little cat bed(!) cooing. If I get up, she follows me wherever I go. It's very sweet. I can't say enough good things about Kings.

Bill B.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't say enough good things about them either. Aside from being "drop-dead gorgeous" pigeons, their sweetness is very special. They get along well with all other pigeons and are never the ones to cause fights. Course, usually, they're the largest pigeons in the aviary so I guess the others don't want to mess with them too much.

We do have one exception, Crystal, who is pretty cantankerous but so beautiful it doesn't make any difference.  

I wish I could help. We rehab so can't take on any others just to keep. Hope you find special homes for them.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Kings at our house!*

 I just took in some of those SF Kings, and I do say they have personality and a knowing nature! They have settled in well with my other pigeons, the doves are a bit more challenged by them but evey one is adjusting well -They seem so very happy to be in the big coop!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Bill,
I would love to see s photo of Sophie in her bed. She sound's like one of a kind. 





nbdyuknow said:


> As the folks on this board who have been inflicted with my gushing posts about Sophie will attest, Kings are the sweetest pigeons there are. They are also the most michevious, naughtiest, troublesome and generally wicked. (OK, I was kidding about all of that) Sophie has SO much personality, and she is truly the sweetest pigeon, I couldn't imagine her being anymore perfect. I am going to post an update with photos, but she is now spending her days sitting at my desk in a little cat bed(!) cooing. If I get up, she follows me wherever I go. It's very sweet. I can't say enough good things about Kings.
> 
> Bill B.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

As threatened, here is Sophie hard at work at her post:


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sophie is so sweet !!! Does she sit there all the time or just when you are on the computer?







nbdyuknow said:


> As threatened, here is Sophie hard at work at her post:


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

nbdyuknow, I just LOVE Sophie's bed 
Did you make that for her?

Elizabethy, If I were closer I'd at least volunteer to foster one or two kings. But my being in New England I don't think helps you...

Such a shame that there are so many of these beautiful and kind birds turning up at the shelter. Especially since for every lucky one, there are probably more unlucky ones.

Thanks for posting here to try helping them. You came to the right place.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

It's too bad you prefer not to ship I would love to give a few a home. I don't come across many up here that need home's.





Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> I'm a volunteer at the city shelter in San Francisco and we get lots of king pigeons in. I've been fostering them while I find good homes and, if you're in the Bay Area, I would really appreciate your help in spreading the word. (I'd prefer not to ship but I will drive them in the area.) I've placed 8 so far but currently have another 8 and that's as many as I can house. Yet- they'll be more in this week. 8 ( They are VERY sweet, calm and full of personality. Right now I've got a bonded pair (Big Man and Amber), a really funny young and confident bird I call Baby (picture below), as well as 3 lovely, dignifed cocks- Louie, Sanchez and Dancer. They are tame and can live in your home, loft or aviary. Even if you can't adopt, let me know if you can foster a king or two. Thank You!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

hi Everybody,

Sophie's bed on my desk is a "converted" cat bed, said conversion being that I wrote her name on it with a Sharpie! Still, she is almost too big for it! But it is very coze for her, and as you can see, I shine the desk light on for some extra warmth which she likes. She pretty much sits there as long as I am typing and just coos or naps. The first sign that she is getting bored comes when she starts playing with the headphone cord, which soon turns into savage attacking of the headphone cord. Then, she begins to walk around the desk until I play with her, if I don't she keeps jumping on the laptop keyboard and trying to peck my fingers. If I do pick her up or play with her, then she is fine. If I get up for even a moment, she is alarmed and follows me wherever I go. So, if I go to the kitchen for a cup of coffee, while I am pouring it, I hear little bird feet walking along the wood floor of the hallway. The cutest is when I take a shower, she follows me into the bathroom and just stands right outside the glass door of the shower stall, waiting. She also likes to jump into the bed with the dog, which he is not so keen on, but tolerates her.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bill - Sophie sounds like a wonderful little (?) friend to have around. 

Although at Cynthia's we have our aviary full of little feathery friends, and Cynthia's two dogs and a cat in the house, I have never wanted to keep any pets in my apartment, and as I work full time it wouldn't be fair anyway. Nevertheless, when I met that King at the bird hospital, I was so taken with him ...but, probably lucky for him, he had a home to go to already.

Still, I enjoy the company of my occasional temporary pigeon guest when I've been fortunate enough to find one needing help 

John


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Your Sophie is so special...lucky you!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John_D said:


> Are they very different in their character to other pigeons, Reti? I get an impreesion of them as being gentle giants (like our woodpigeons' personalities).
> 
> I have only ever seen one, who wandered away from someplace and ended up at my local bird hospital. I could hardly believe he was a pigeon when I first saw him .. and he was so friendly.
> 
> John



John, they are gentle giants. None of mine ever bother the pigeons, they are very calm and don't socialiaze much, just tend to mind their own bussiness. They never even bother my doves and it's funny but the doves tend to stay always very close to my kings, I guess they feel proteceted by them. 
And none of them ever bit me, they tend to grunt a lot, but don't bite. 

Reti

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Elizabethy said:


> My understanding is that they're sold in Chinatown and at Farmers' Markets for food (squab). Some people buy them and set them free but, having grown up in a box, never really fledged and never learned any survival skills, they end up dead or, the lucky ones (!) are brought to an animal shelter.


This is what I've been told as well, about the ones I've gotten from San Francisco shelters. It is pretty common.  A lot of times they escape the markets, or mostly, they are bought by well-meaning people who either let them free, or take them to the shelter in hopes that they will find a better ending there. I have several kings and half-kings, and they seem to me to be "gentle giants" as well. I don't have one that is a bully or even has a mean bone in their body. They are calmer for the most part, especially from the markets, maybe because as Liz says, they are "having grown up in a box, never really fledged and never learned any survival skills". Maybe it is bred into them (around here at least for the animal markets) and makes them more docile and couch-potato-ish. If I wasn't downsizing, I would take them in a second. Good luck, Liz!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Kings at our house*

Here are two of the Kings that E.Y. brought to us for adoption. All four are so busy doing"bird stuff" and despite the snowy cold weather are doing great!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are just so darned cute!!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Our Papa Rob is a king and he's tamed us. He was so shy at first we were happy when he settle around us. We were happy with that but since he's mated with Trafalgar he now likes nightly snuggles. I would like to take credit for his tame behavior and sweetness but it's really his nature. If I had the room I would take a few more without hesitation. I highly recommend them if you want a pet.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Elizabethy said:


> My understanding is that they're sold in Chinatown and at Farmers' Markets for food (squab). Some people buy them and set them free but, having grown up in a box, never really fledged and never learned any survival skills, they end up dead or, the lucky ones (!) are brought to an animal shelter.


I know somone who does this but he gets 10.50 a bird how come they would wanna realease it..?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They are just so beautiful and proud looking. Should'nt they be kept where it snow's? Here in WI. we unfortunatly get snow and cold, I would love to take in some unwanted King's, but if they won't do well in up here... 




Boni Birds said:


> Here are two of the Kings that E.Y. brought to us for adoption. All four are so busy doing"bird stuff" and despite the snowy cold weather are doing great!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Reti,
I read some where that dove's and pigeon's can't be kept together. Because dove's carry a disease that can be passed to a pigeon and kill it, is this wrong? It would be so much easier if I could house them together.
Can somebody set me straight on this?
Thanks. 




Reti said:


> John, they are gentle giants. None of mine ever bother the pigeons, they are very calm and don't socialiaze much, just tend to mind their own bussiness. They never even bother my doves and it's funny but the doves tend to stay always very close to my kings, I guess they feel proteceted by them.
> And none of them ever bit me, they tend to grunt a lot, but don't bite.
> 
> Reti
> ...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Hi Reti,
> I read some where that dove's and pigeon's can't be kept together. Because dove's carry a disease that can be passed to a pigeon and kill it, is this wrong? It would be so much easier if I could house them together.
> Can somebody set me straight on this?
> Thanks.



I never really heard of this. What disease would that be?
The only reason for not housing them together I've heard of is if the pigeons are too aggressive towards the doves.
And I wouldn't trust them with very small doves like the diamond doves.
I have only ringneck doves and they live with my pigeons for years now, generally have had no problem except for my one ringneck Yodi who will attack the pigeons and won't give them peace. He will land on the pigeon's back and peck them on the head, of course the pigeons will attack eventually. So, Yodi has to live in a cage in the pigeon room. Other than that I've had no problems.

Reti


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't even think about putting my DDove's in with pij's, I also have a pair of Ringneck's.
The article I read concerning not keeping dove's and pigeon's together never said what disease. I was very curious myself, thought maybe somebody on this forum might have a clue.
I'll ask on one of the dove forums.





Reti said:


> I never really heard of this. What disease would that be?
> The only reason for not housing them together I've heard of is if the pigeons are too aggressive towards the doves.
> And I wouldn't trust them with very small doves like the diamond doves.
> I have only ringneck doves and they live with my pigeons for years now, generally have had no problem except for my one ringneck Yodi who will attack the pigeons and won't give them peace. He will land on the pigeon's back and peck them on the head, of course the pigeons will attack eventually. So, Yodi has to live in a cage in the pigeon room. Other than that I've had no problems.
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

To my knowledge pigeons and doves are susceptible to pretty much the same diseases, viruses, and general health problems. I'm not aware of anything specific to doves that could harm pigeons.

The usual reason for keeping doves and pigeons separate is simply that the pigeons are bigger, stronger, and frankly, smarter than doves. An even slightly aggressive pigeon could easily seriously injure or kill a dove.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Can anyone on here tell me how much approx they weigh when they are full grown? I have asked on another thread but no answer as of yet. I know they are very large but it is mostly curiosity

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Can anyone on here tell me how much approx they weigh when they are full grown? I have asked on another thread but no answer as of yet. I know they are very large but it is mostly curiosity
> 
> Cindy


Probably 550-600 grams.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Probably 550-600 grams.
> 
> Terry


That's about it. I have two in the 650 (one of them is the king who is not eating, I have to feed him, when he got here at 540gr he was really skinny).
And my biggest of all, my small chicken as I like to call him, is 710 at the moment. 

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I read some where that dove's and pigeon's can't be kept together. Because dove's carry a disease that can be passed to a pigeon and kill it, is this wrong?


Like others, not aware of anything in this. Both Pigeons and Doves (our UK collared doves, anyway) can suffer from Canker, Coccidiosis, worms and other parasites, Paratyphoid ... any fairly common illness, really.

Canker is very common in wild collared doves here, possibly even more than in pigeons, so maybe they were looking at doves being a higher risk for some disease(s)?

John


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

It also depends on if they are utility kings or show kings. Show birds being heavier.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Holy crap !!!! That is one big #$* bird. WOW I am totally amazed. I remember holding a homer at the pigeon show around 5 years ago and the gentleman that owned it said you better hold it with 2 hands because they are biggies. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I would dearly love to see a picture of your "small chicken"  . He is definitely a two hander to hold.

Our Crystal is getting close to 600 grams and it takes two hands to hold her. Just think, that poor little thing only weighed about 325 when we got her in from a wildlife center last summer. Our Frosty, who died last year, averaged between 500-550. Frosty's daughter, ******, who is a feral/king cross weighs between 450-500.

All of ours have been utility kings - hope one day to see a show king. I love the way their rear ends kinda stand up and their tail feathers look shorter too.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Kings*

I agree o nteh comments about teh kings. I currently have two pairs that were passed on to me by my grandparents and I like them more than my homers. Each one has a different personality and they all are not alike.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> To my knowledge pigeons and doves are susceptible to pretty much the same diseases, viruses, and general health problems. I'm not aware of anything specific to doves that could harm pigeons.
> 
> The usual reason for keeping doves and pigeons separate is simply that the pigeons are bigger, stronger, and frankly, smarter than doves. An even slightly aggressive pigeon could easily seriously injure or kill a dove.
> 
> Terry


 O.K, thanks Terry.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

John_D said:


> Like others, not aware of anything in this. Both Pigeons and Doves (our UK collared doves, anyway) can suffer from Canker, Coccidiosis, worms and other parasites, Paratyphoid ... any fairly common illness, really.
> 
> Canker is very common in wild collared doves here, possibly even more than in pigeons, so maybe they were looking at doves being a higher risk for some disease(s)?
> 
> John


 
Thanks John, maybe what I read was an old article. I'm racking my brain trying to remember where I read it.

Wow, since canker is so common in the wild collared doves that's very scary for pigeon owner's in general.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

The first king pij I got out of the shelter, Gurumina, came in at 690 and was 750 when placed into a wonderful home as a pet. She stood as tall as a chicken and was as tame as a very smart, well-mannered dog. 8 ) [Top picture]

The smallest I've seen is my little Rocky who weighs 270. He has very small feet, too, but seems to be a king in every other respect (as far as this fledgling can tell). [Botom picture]

Most of the ones that I see in the shelter come in between 400 and 600 grams and they're pretty much all too skinny.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here is Candy and his feral mate.
She is small, a 300gr pigeon, but she feels very safe with him.
Yeah, I need more than two hands to hold him 

Reti


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

LOVE that picture, Reti!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Everyone by now probably knows Sophie is, im, kinda "large." She doesn't mind though, even when I call her a small horse. Here is a photo of her doing her daily job of attacking the headphone cord. Not a tiny pigeon at all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures. They are all just beautiful.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Do you ever let Sophie take a shower too? Squeaks loves showers as well as baths...depends on what I'm doing. I can let him do his bath in the kitty litter box but have to stay and direct water with the shower...whether I'm taking one at the same time or not... 

Sophie is such a LOVE...you are truly blessed, Bill...

Those Kings look and sound just SUPER...since I'm such a fan of Brad's Giant Runts, the Kings sound like winners too.

Which is larger...Giant Runts or the biggest Kings?

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, that is a terrific picture. What a big guy. His mate looks like a miniature pigeon beside him. 

Shi, I think the runts are the largest - believe they can go upwards to 900+ grams.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks. Yeah, this guy is special and so sweet and gentle with the doves. He is the dove's best friend.
He has no issues with the rest of the pigeons either unless he is consistently bothered, which doesn't happen too often 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our Crystal doesn't have the sweet disposition that Frosty had or ****** has. We are still bringing her into the house at night until warmer weather and I dare not put my hand in her cage or she will try to take my arm off. She pecks hard, slaps hard and stays mad at least 15 minutes afterwards.  I don't mind tho - I just tell her she is so beautiful I can forgive her of anything. She does get along really well with all the other pigeons.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG  Seeing them next to things that gives me an idea of proportion - all I can say is WOW! That might even scare the heck out of my kitties (which... hmmmm.... might teach them to respect birds  ) From all the pictures here I can see they sure are beautiful birds!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Our Crystal doesn't have the sweet disposition that Frosty had or ****** has. We are still bringing her into the house at night until warmer weather and I dare not put my hand in her cage or she will try to take my arm off. She pecks hard, slaps hard and stays mad at least 15 minutes afterwards.  I don't mind tho - I just tell her she is so beautiful I can forgive her of anything. She does get along really well with all the other pigeons.



Alice was like that. She is the only King who used to bite me until the last day, but I know she loved me and appreciated the care I gave her while she was sick. 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Reti, that is a terrific picture. What a big guy. His mate looks like a miniature pigeon beside him.
> 
> *Shi, I think the runts are the largest - believe they can go upwards to 900+ grams*.



Just LOVE the BIG guys!! So much to hug and love!  

Shi


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> I'm a volunteer at the city shelter in San Francisco and we get lots of king pigeons in. I've been fostering them while I find good homes and, if you're in the Bay Area, I would really appreciate your help in spreading the word. (I'd prefer not to ship but I will drive them in the area.) I've placed 8 so far but currently have another 8 and that's as many as I can house. Yet- they'll be more in this week. 8 ( They are VERY sweet, calm and full of personality. Right now I've got a bonded pair (Big Man and Amber), a really funny young and confident bird I call Baby (picture below), as well as 3 lovely, dignifed cocks- Louie, Sanchez and Dancer. They are tame and can live in your home, loft or aviary. Even if you can't adopt, let me know if you can foster a king or two. Thank You!


If you should change your mind and decide shipping (to Tucson) is possible I would take one. It would live in our house.


----------

